# Post of the week *a good laugh*



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is he serious? LOL @ him!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Now Blossom BSing on me in pn ... I feel sad and... I should cry now!!! No sense of humor in her xD

 

THEY DO BITE BACK!!!! x.x

blossom112 posted on Aug 2, 2010 @ 8:32am: Toronto ON
690 posts
55 feedbacks 


A few times I wanted to post here , thinking you may need some advice .
But I didnt want you to think I was insulting .

misconception "as long as it cleans the tank good" 
Your best getting in there and using some elbow grease .

I dont think anyone would sell you one with a possible impending death from your fish . best getting one in the store for that !

Alex33 ..........instead of trying to make him a laughing stalk by posting on other forums about this add ....if it bothered you that much send a pm ?
maybe INFORM ? WHY belittle someone you don't even know ?
pathetic the crap that goes on !
GROW UP !

at least have the decency to say it to his face !
Last edited by blossom112 on Aug 2, 2010 @ 3:34am 
| PM | Quick Tip Report | Edit | Quote 

blossom112 posted on Aug 2, 2010 @ 8:35am: Toronto ON
690 posts
55 feedbacks 


bigfishy



Post of the week *a good laugh*
Is he serious???? >.> LOL @ him!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

one word - awesome! 

thanks for the giggles bigfishy!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lets not bash other members on the public forum. Even ex members.. Keep your big ball of drama over there please.. lol


----------

